# Vebindungsproblem 898 c SI mit Laptop über "AS PC2 - Kabel"



## 4er-Mepps (27. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche verzweifelt mein 898c SI mit dem Laptop zu verbinden um Dr.Depth live mapping zu verwenden.
Nun habe ich diese

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Transwiki:Humminbird_PC_connection_cable_wiring_diagramm._(AS_PC2)

Verbindung  (AS PC2 Kabel sauber nachgebaut und mehrfach durchgemessen) mit einem USB-Seriell - Adapter  verwendet. Ich habe 2 verschiedene USB-Seriell - Adapter ausprobiert und  natürlich vorher installert. 
Leider empfängt weder der GPS-Portchecker noch GoogleEarth oder Dr.Depth ein NMEA-Signal.
NMEA ist eingeschaltet im Echolot. 
Woran kann es liegen? Gibt es besondere Einstellungen? Was könnte ich falsch machen? |kopfkrat
Über jeden Tipp bin ich dankbar!

Kann evtl. jemand mit original "AS PC2" - Datenkabel die Belegung für mich kontrolieren bzw. kurz durchmessen die in dem Link zu sehen ist?

Das wäre klasse!

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe! 

4er-Mepps


----------



## 4er-Mepps (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vebindungsproblem 898 c SI mit Laptop über "AS PC2 - Kabel"*

Gelöst!:q

Für alle die es interessiert:

Die Kabelbelegung für das "AS PC2" bzw, "AS PC" ist korrekt.

Meine Einstellungen in Dr. Depth waren flasch, außerdem muss man die Anschlussmöglichkeit an der Antenne nutzen:

*http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?topic=711.0
*
Dort wird auch die Tiefe Ausgegeben.

Hier habe ich weitere hilfreiche Infos gefunden:

http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?topic=2977.0

Hier kann man lesen wie man auch ohne GpsPortChecker die ankommenden Daten sehen kann:

http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?topic=10.0

"C:\Programme\Windows NT\hypertrm"
Einfach den Com-Port angeben und los gehts...

Jetzt ist das Echoloten ein Traum! :vik:

Ach so: Das Material war sehr günstig.

USB - Seriell - Adapter : ca. 4 €
Seriell (RS 232) Female - Female: ca. 3 € (Kann man 2 Adapter mit bauen)

Der im Link beschribene Y-Adapter ist oft auch bei der GPS-Antenne dabei, ich hatte ihn beim Echolot und bei der Antenne dabei... ... Was soll ich mit 2 Stück? 
Jeder alte Laptop tut's... Ab 1GHz würde ich sagen (XP)
Am besten direkt ein 12V-Netzteil besorgen für den Laptop (ca.10-20€) 
Packt ordentlich Batteriepower ein, man will vom Wasser nicht mehr runter... |supergri -Pro Stunde würde ICH 5Ah rechnen...

Ich kann nur sagen, so kann man beim Gewässervermessen schön das SI-Bild betrachten... Was man alles sehen kann unglaublich... Gebt euch mühe beim einstellen...

Flachwasser:
http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?topic=2132.0

Wenn ihr fragen habt, dann fragt!
Ich helfe wenn ich nicht gerade auf dem Wasser bin... ;-)


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vebindungsproblem 898 c SI mit Laptop über "AS PC2 - Kabel"*

Und wer übersetzt mir das jetzt alles und bringt das meinem Pc, dem HB und mir bei??????


----------



## 4er-Mepps (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vebindungsproblem 898 c SI mit Laptop über "AS PC2 - Kabel"*

Was willst du übersetzt haben?
Englisch-Deutsch?
http://www.leo.org
Das ist einfacher als es sich anhört. 
Lesen, lesen, lesen...
Learning by doing.

Grüße.


----------



## robbie26 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vebindungsproblem 898 c SI mit Laptop über "AS PC2 - Kabel"*

Hi

Vielen dank für die tollen links und tipps war mir sehr hilfreich.


Gruss 

Rob


----------



## angel-daddy (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vebindungsproblem 898 c SI mit Laptop über "AS PC2 - Kabel"*

Mhhhh, unser 898 ist erst vor ein paar Tagen mit der Post gekommen. Nun muss es nur noch aufgebaut und am Boot montiert werden. Das kann aber noch ein paar Wochen dauern.
Aber! Es freut mich immer, wenn ich zufrieden Nutzer lese!
Mal sehen, ob wir auch später Gewässerkarten mit Dr. Depth erstellen wollen. Dann werde ich an diesen Tröt denken.
DANKE!

LG Martin


----------

